# Exercise, motivation and space.



## Caroline

I need to do more exercise, but lack motivation. I want something that wil apeal to my brain and my body rather than just my body, and most of all I want something that will fit in with the rest of the family and work.

I was sent on one of these patient activity referal schemes, but they always want me to go to the gym (body only work outs) at time slike 10 and 11 am, which is in the middle of my day at work. This means coming into work then going back to my local to home sports centre than comming back to work. They also want me to buy loads of expensive gear I have no intention of using after the scheme runs out.

At home doing a bit in the garden while the weather is good is brilliant, I have space, but in winter the only decent ammount of space is in front of telly. Inspite of the fact hubby is now retired and little feller could join in with whatever I'm doing while hubby reads a book or something, the telly has to remain on with me sitting on the sofa. Hubby has telly on most of the day too.

Has any one eles been where I am now, and how did you solve it?


----------



## rossi_mac

Caroline,

I need more motivation to get more active to, I wouldn't buy stuff if you're not going to use it. I find something that helps a lot even thouugh it isn't much is not having the TV on, then I just potter around doing this and that. I'm tempted to get the wii out though and do some kinda boxing game! Someone mentioned a kick boxing game! Do video games interest you at all? Could be a go-er!

Good luck with it all.

Rossi


----------



## Caroline

That sounds like a good idea as it would partially solve the telly problem and maybe all could join in. 

When I am home and things need to be done I try to do them with the telly on and walk in front of it so often they get grumpy and either help so they can watch or turn the telly off so even more gets done but they are not happy about it.

Exercising with the telly on thoe is too much of a distraction, think I need to work on it a bit more...


----------



## Northerner

I used to run home from work. It meant I got my daily exercise, and also got home from work much faster and feeling much better than if I'd been queuing and riding on public transport. Plus, I always felt motivated to get away from work as quickly as I could!

Running's not for everyone though, I realise, but it is a very simple and cheap way to exercise. Some people find it boring, but I have always liked looking around me and observing the goings-on. About ten years ago, I would then get home and write a blog about what I had seen and how I had felt, so exercise for the brain too!


----------



## Caroline

Brilliant idea, but I live too far from work to run all of it every day, although I could probably work up to running to the DLR station (about 2 miles) and see how I feel. I go out before there is too much traffic on the road and there is room for variation in the route.


----------



## insulinaddict09

I know it does mean weather permitting but I have a 12 foot trampoline ( I know Im a big kid ) its fantastic exersise and fun too (especially drunk) it would be something your little boy would love to do with you too


----------



## rossi_mac

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know it does mean weather permitting but I have a 12 foot trampoline ( I know Im a big kid ) its fantastic exersise and fun too (especially drunk) it would be something your little boy would love to do with you too



Woo Hoo! I'm coming to yours!! big fun bouncing around, hmm could be a bit danerous you got any hard surfaces around?? How high can you go??


----------



## Caroline

I keep looking at trampolines in other peoples gardens, we certainly have the space for one and little feller loves jumping rouns all over the place. Think I can get one from Argos and everyone will probably use it...


----------



## insulinaddict09

rossi_mac said:


> Woo Hoo! I'm coming to yours!! big fun bouncing around, hmm could be a bit danerous you got any hard surfaces around?? How high can you go??



its got a safety net around it so its totally safe  weve had 10 drunk people on it bouncing HIGH , its not actually mine but I got custody of it when I bin bagged my ex hehehehe  its brilliant all over body exersise too   yeah come round I'll show you how high I bounce lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Caroline said:


> I keep looking at trampolines in other peoples gardens, we certainly have the space for one and little feller loves jumping rouns all over the place. Think I can get one from Argos and everyone will probably use it...



Id definately recommend getting one , they are brilliant fun for any age , Id get a safety net though , my friend hasnt got a net and fell off his and broke his arm


----------



## Northerner

Caroline said:


> Brilliant idea, but I live too far from work to run all of it every day, although I could probably work up to running to the DLR station (about 2 miles) and see how I feel. I go out before there is too much traffic on the road and there is room for variation in the route.



How about running *from* the DLR station? One place I worked I used to get changed at work then catch the (modern!) tram into town then run home from there. I found it better than running to work, because I never had the motivation to get to work more quickly, plus there were no showers or changing facilities at work.

As for trampolines, there are two kids currently playing on the one in the garden acroos the way - they're never off the d**n thing! So, clearly a favourite with the kids. Don't know how I'd feel about it as a fifty year old bloke...


----------



## Caroline

Northerner said:


> How about running *from* the DLR station? One place I worked I used to get changed at work then catch the (modern!) tram into town then run home from there. I found it better than running to work, because I never had the motivation to get to work more quickly, plus there were no showers or changing facilities at work.
> 
> As for trampolines, there are two kids currently playing on the one in the garden acroos the way - they're never off the d**n thing! So, clearly a favourite with the kids. Don't know how I'd feel about it as a fifty year old bloke...



We have showers at work so problems there, I am always chucking other peoples junk out of the bath at home so we can actually get in it which when you're hot and sweaty aint much fun.

The trampoline has a lot of appeal, and as we are on a road where loads of kids play football in the side turning, we wont be causing too much noise.


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> As for trampolines, there are two kids currently playing on the one in the garden acroos the way - they're never off the d**n thing! So, clearly a favourite with the kids. Don't know how I'd feel about it as a fifty year old bloke...



Hmm I dont see why age has to be a factor , as long as you dont injure yourself or agravate an existing problem then why not ? my friends dad is 62 and goes on his !! it is also low impact so a good exersise for any age


----------



## katie

my brother sold his trampoline, i was gutted  hehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> my brother sold his trampoline, i was gutted  hehe



*Hehehe Im not the only big kid then lol  Trampolines are brilliant fun for any age !! I might go and bounce on mine as its sunny atm *


----------



## boysie

Hey guys. Im a type 1 diabetic and also a personal trainer. Not sure if any of you are close to surrey but that is where I am based. I would be happy to give free sessions to diabetics to show what you can do with minimal equipment and prove that getting fit and staying healthy can be FUN!! Let me know if any of you are interested - I am currently in the process of creating a course for type 2 diabetics which would involve one on one personal training sessions, powerpoint presentations, exercise classes etc. Again if anyone is interested drop me a message.

If you have any questions relating to diabetes and exercise please ask away and I will do my best to answer


----------



## insulinaddict09

boysie said:


> Hey guys. Im a type 1 diabetic and also a personal trainer. Not sure if any of you are close to surrey but that is where I am based. I would be happy to give free sessions to diabetics to show what you can do with minimal equipment and prove that getting fit and staying healthy can be FUN!! Let me know if any of you are interested - I am currently in the process of creating a course for type 2 diabetics which would involve one on one personal training sessions, powerpoint presentations, exercise classes etc. Again if anyone is interested drop me a message.
> 
> If you have any questions relating to diabetes and exercise please ask away and I will do my best to answer



Hi Boysie , thanks for the offer , thats lovely of you  I think we have a few members in the Surrey area. Alas atm I am too far away ( North ) to take you up on your offer  I'm sure lots of people will be glad of the help and advice though


----------



## TheEEjit

Don't be a wus Insulinaddict09. Age has nothign to do with it. I'm 57 and I was on a friends trampoline a few weeks ago.

Nearly put my back out trying to keep up with her grandkids mind, but that's my own fault. 

Give it a go, it's fun, why should the kids have all the fun.


----------



## insulinaddict09

TheEEjit said:


> Don't be a wus Insulinaddict09. Age has nothign to do with it. I'm 57 and I was on a friends trampoline a few weeks ago.
> 
> Nearly put my back out trying to keep up with her grandkids mind, but that's my own fault.
> 
> Give it a go, it's fun, why should the kids have all the fun.



*Hey !!!! I was the one who said age doesnt matter !! Ive got a trampoline in my garden !! I'm trying to convince other people to try them . *


----------



## Caroline

boysie said:


> Hey guys. Im a type 1 diabetic and also a personal trainer. Not sure if any of you are close to surrey but that is where I am based. I would be happy to give free sessions to diabetics to show what you can do with minimal equipment and prove that getting fit and staying healthy can be FUN!! Let me know if any of you are interested - I am currently in the process of creating a course for type 2 diabetics which would involve one on one personal training sessions, powerpoint presentations, exercise classes etc. Again if anyone is interested drop me a message.
> 
> If you have any questions relating to diabetes and exercise please ask away and I will do my best to answer



what part of surrey are you in? I am in south east london, abot 5 miles from greenwich. I need something that will fit in with family and full time work with minimal equipment and minimal space in winter because no one wants to turn the telly off for half an hour or so two or three times a week...


----------



## boysie

Caroline said:


> what part of surrey are you in? I am in south east london, abot 5 miles from greenwich. I need something that will fit in with family and full time work with minimal equipment and minimal space in winter because no one wants to turn the telly off for half an hour or so two or three times a week...



Hey Caroline. I live in Guildford. so its a bit far from you! One of my favourite ways of training at the moment is with the battling ropes (www.powerropes.com). There are a few rope specialists online but it costs around ?80 for a 50ft, 1.5 diameter manilla rope. You basically make waves with it and it gives you a seriously good workout. Whats great about it is that whether your a couch potato, a fitness freak or an elite athlete, it will always get you results. And whats more...its serisouly fun. The kids would love it too! If you look at youtube you can find a few videos with people using them.

Alot of research has shown that interval workouts give huge fitness and fat burning benefits. Whats great about these workouts is that 15-20 mins of it will give you more benefits than an hour of long slow duration exercise. It is intense but its worth it. Google 'Tabata intervals' and you can see what I mean. Theses sessions generally consist of periods of 20 seconds of work, followed by 10 secs of rest for a total of 4 minutes. Repeat this 4 or 5 times and your done. Like I said though- they are intense - and not for the faint hearted - if your going to give it a go make sure your doctor says its ok! In regards to exercise selection you can use your body weight - press ups, crunches, pull ups, squats, lunges, mountain climbers, skipping, battling ropes, burpees, dips, high kness etc. If your not sure what any of those are let me know!

I also teach spinning classes (indoor cycling) and I urge you to give it a go if you've never done it before. Check out your local gym for them - its fantastic for your fitness and lets you be in charge of your own intensity.

Something I would like to point out though is that exercise alone won't sort you out if your lifestyle isn't sorted first! Eat healthy, sleep well, be happy and all will fall into place!


----------



## Caroline

Hi Boysie, thanks for advice. Yes Guildford is a bit far for us toget together. I'll look at the things you suggest and let you know how I get on.

At the moment I am very resistent to anything gym based, ours are always full of slim fit people and I find it somewhat off putting. I also want something I can do at home so the kids are involved more and the telly is on less...


----------



## boysie

Caroline said:


> Hi Boysie, thanks for advice. Yes Guildford is a bit far for us toget together. I'll look at the things you suggest and let you know how I get on.
> 
> At the moment I am very resistent to anything gym based, ours are always full of slim fit people and I find it somewhat off putting. I also want something I can do at home so the kids are involved more and the telly is on less...



OK Caroline. I completly understand the gym being off puting. Im starting up my own PT business and I will be avoiding gyms at all cost. I simply think they are expensive, boring, and sometimes make things worse (weight machines are not funcitonal exercises and therefore any gains with them won't carry over to real life functional movements). The Battling ropes is definately something which I think would fit your requirements. If you do ever fancy popping down to Guildford I will be happy to spend some time with you showing how you can use the ropes to see if you would benefit from them. 

One other affordable piece of equipment you could use are calle valslides or gliders https://www2.exf-fitness.com/_4F963...m?fuseaction=products.detail&pid=7177&redir=1 These let you do your bodyweight exercises on a sliding surface (which means you'll be working all your core muscles) to work out. You can get DVDs and perform the workouts infront of the TV. Check out the video on the link to see what I mean.


----------



## Caroline

thanks boysie, I'll have a look, using a DVD/video may satisfy everyone as there will be something to watch too!


----------

